# Channels (national) you wnat E* or D* to add?



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

I have D* so I could care less what E* adds:

Goodlife TV- why is this channel so hard to find, I've only seen it avaiable on those Big Ugly Dishes, no cable systems that I've seen have it either


HBO-Zone
HBO-Comedy

Action Max
Thriller Max
5 Star Max
(any other MAX channels not on D*)

Starz Cinema
Starz Family

TMC2 (or whatever it's called now)

ShoBeyond

GAC (great American Country) amazingly the lousy cable company here has this but D* doens't

NickGAS- I know it's for kids but Nick used to air some classic game shows, Double Dare was one of my favs


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

HBO Comedy 
add Comcast Sports SE so I can get some ECHL hockey games.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Pringles is advertising on the seal of their cans to watch Pringles Gamers Guide. To get G4 call your cable operator or go to G4TV.com


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Replace Free Speech Tee Vee with another public interest channel. Unfortunately, C-SPAN 3 doesn't qualify.

All of the local stations which are simply "repeaters" of already-carried national feeds with no significantly locally-producted non-advertising content or non-advertising programming that is different from the national feed. 

(Non-advertising means no, you can't put in infomercials to be different from the national feed).


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> GAC (great American Country) amazingly the lousy cable company here has this but D* doens't


IMO, I don't think GAC is that great of a channel, it seems low budget and their commercial breaks are just as bad as CMT. I'd gladly turn in both CMT and GAC for a commerical free VH-1 Country. I find my self watching GAS, wacthing a lot of the shows from the early '90s. My proposal to Viacom is kill Noggin and turn the whole channel into a classic Nickelodean channel showing the same shows Nick did back in the late 80s/early 90s. Welcome Freshmen, Round House, Beyond Belief, Are You Afraid of the Dark, classic Ren & Stimpy are just some of the shows I miss.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I kept on hearing GAC advertising on the radio to have your local cable or satellite provider to add this channel to their lineup.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Get rid of FSTV? I need the commie channel for laughs once in a while. 

Ever notice how they triumph all communist movements as revolutions for "the people", and then always end up with a dictator for life.


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

HBO Comedy
Showtime Beyond

that's enough


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

*If I could add 12 channels to my DirecTV lineup, here would be the results:*

*PREMIUMs* 
1. HBO Comedy
2. Showtime Beyond
3. Starz! Cinema

*NON-PREMIUMs* 
4. BET Jazz
5. C-SPAN3
6. Goodlife Television
7. The International Channel
8. Nickelodeon Games and Sports
9. Ovation
10. style.
11. VH1 Soul

*AS FOR THE 12TH&#8230;* 
Isn't there supposed to be a Documentary channel that's a spinoff of Sundance, dedicated to documentaries? I think it's supposed to be called DOC.


----------



## shy007 (Apr 11, 2003)

I would like to see The Tennis Channel and Style Network......


----------



## Zach2 (May 18, 2003)

Every HD channel that's available. Including distant locals in HD. Comcast SportsNet Philadelphia


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

G4 (so my kids will stop giving me a hard time about losing cable)
Style
Comcast Sports Philly (yeah, right)
Comcast Sports Southeast (also yeah, right)
Nick Toons
Nick GAS
VH1 MegaHits
VH1 Soul
BET Jazz
BET Hip Hop (another request from my kids)
MBC (I like black college football)
MTV Hits (yet ANOTHER request from my kids)
CBC (why not? most sat viewers would love Canadian television in the states)
BBC World
SkyNews
EuroNews
C-SPAN3
HBO Comedy
HBO Zone
Showtime Beyond
Action Max
Thriller Max
Outer Max


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dish Network has these that DirecTv doesnt:

PREMIUMs 
1. HBO Comedy
2. Showtime Beyond
3. Starz! Cinema

NON-PREMIUMs 
8. Nickelodeon Games and Sports
10. Style


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

There are 2 channels Id love to see added to D*:

1. The Football Network (TFN)
2. Comcast Philly (Which Im hoping that once Rupert takes over he can possibly swing a deal for)

UPDATE: sent off an email to D* asking if there are plans to add RSTN or The Football Network anytime soon....the answer was no....Standard answer that my email would be turned over to programming department.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Basic channels I would like to see E* add for me:
Goodlife TV
TRIO
CSN
Wheels
Football Network
For my daughter:
Nich Toons
For my wife:
Lifetime Real Woman
Oxygen
Just to make a great basic channel line up compete with cable even better, but I could care less  :
BET JAZZ
all VH1 channels not all ready on E*.
all MTV channels not all ready on E*.
Fine Living
Add to make Premium packages more competitive with digital cable, but I could care less  :
HBO Zone
remaining Cinamax channels not already on E*and CinamaxHD when available .
remaining Showtime channels not already on E*.
StarzHD when available.
HDTV channels that should be included in New Americas Top HD (ATHD) when available latter in the year:
ESPNHD
Discovery HD Theator included in package but still available 'a la carte' too.
HDNet
HDNet Movies
INHD when available
Sharper Movies HD when available
Bravo HD when available
HD Events Channel
Other HD and ED channels added as soon as they are available.
All available HDRSN's.
Channels should only be added if their is sufficient bandwidth available.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

FSTV? During War in Iraq, they always had this elderly lady on at about 10:00pm (CDT) each night going on an endless rant about peace and war. I don't care if they replace it, but if they do, PBSkids please!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Goes to show that there is still a lot out there that Dish and Direct both could add to their services. I bet if they were not putting up all the local DMA markets that they would have had most if not all of these channels added by now but I am not saying its a bad thing to getting the local markets up.


----------



## BobCA (Sep 3, 2002)

I would like D* to add:

HBO Comedy
Starz Cinema
Ovation 
Goodlife 

I couldn't have cared less about Goodlife until I heard they
recently started showing "The Honeymooners" (the color ones from the 1960's). 

Seems all D* has added lately is shopping channels.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Add GOODLIFE TV !!! That channel couldnt cost Dish much. Is this available FTA or on BUD and if so what kind of hardware do you have to have to receive it?


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

What exactly is Wheels? I have never heard of this channel. Is there a website? Also, I saw another thread that said it was rumored Fine Living, Nicktoons TV, Oxygen, and Lifetime Real Women would be added to Dish Network this fall.

Also, my top dozen (not in any particular order) of what I'd love to see on Dish:

1. Deutsche Welle
2. ThrillerMax
3. Varsity Television
4. Trio
5. Soundtrack Channel (Pending Launch)
6. Ovation
7. International Channel (PLEASE Dish. I know you don't like cheap international programming, but try it. It might just work.)
8. GoodLife TV
9. G4
10. Fuel
11. Documentary Channel (Pending Launch)
12. Chronicle DTV (Looks like an awesome channel)


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

1) Ovation
2) Good Life TV
3) PBS Kids
4) Trio


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

what is Ovation , and what kind of goverment stuff does C-Span 3 cover?


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

DBSOgre said:


> What exactly is Wheels? I have never heard of this channel. Is there a website?


It is a new channel coming out sometime this year for car buff's, very little or any racing stuff, unlike Speed channel. The channel will have shows on car news, test drives, classic cars, new cars, modifying cars and do-it-yousef etc. I do not know if they have a web site yet or not, I guess I need to do a search  .


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Ovation is an arts network. Documentaries and music.

http://www.ovationtv.com/


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

ARKDTVfan said:


> what is Ovation , and what kind of goverment stuff does C-Span 3 cover?


C-Span 3 carries committee hearings and other events that are going on while the house and senate are in session.
www.cspan.org

Ovation is one of two remaining fine arts channels (Bravo is not the other one).
www.ovationtv.com. Anyone remember when the "A" in A&E actually stood for "Arts"....or the "Arts Channel" before it mergerd with the Entertainment Channel (which was a premium channel on Qube cable here). How about CBS Cable...another fine arts channel that bit the dust early on.

Dish should have added Ovation back when it formed AT150.

Personally I want *Trio* and *Goodlife* added to Dish.

See ya
Tony


----------



## D Plantz (Apr 22, 2003)

I would like to see directv add:

Pay Channels:
HBO Comedy
HBO Zone

Non Pay Channels:

BBC World
Sky News
Good life TV
G4
Any channels from the UK or Canada


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Anybody seeing any 'hidden' channels on the dishplayer? Or do the dishplayers not show 'hidden' channels anymore?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

With the latest software allowing for the Dishplayers to load the 9 day EEPG instead of relying on WebTV, the Hidden Guide disappeared. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## ClayKY (Jan 31, 2003)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE......The Tennis Channel.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

I wished they'd offer a la carte pricing because I only watch a few channels.


I'd really like HBO Comedy though.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

One of the Channels I was hoping to see was added tonight on D* Channel 646 is now showing Royals games from RSTN....Channel 646 is one of the FSN alt channels (apparently D* come to an agreement with FSN MW as they are using the FSN MW alternate feed)....no notice on D*s websight so apparently the deal must have just been done within the last few hrs......Enjoy guys!!!!...yesssss


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Sports channels needed for E*:

1) YES (at least keep trying to work out a deal with Curious George)
2) College Sports TV
3) Add FSW2 to the Multi-sport package
4) MLB Extra Innings for next year (and *don't* wait until the last minute to announce it, like you did for the NHL and NBA oackages last year)


----------

